# Topics > Conversational AI >  Conversational AI, Uniphore Software Systems Pvt Ltd, Palo Alto, California, USA, Chennai, Tamil Nadu, India

## Airicist

Developer - Uniphore Software Systems Pvt Ltd

uniphore.com/products

----------


## Airicist

Umesh Sachdev unleashing the power of speech with AI

Aug 9, 2018




> Umesh Sachdev, Co-Founder & CEO, Uniphore Software Systems speaks at the Data Science Congress 2018 on how ‘AI-powered Speech Analytics solves enterprise problems’ for better CX. 
> 
> About Data Science Congress
> India’s largest conference, Data Science Congress (DSC) an initiative of Aegis School of Data Science & Cyber Security was held between 29th May to 1st June 2018 at the CIDCO Convention Hall, New Mumbai. This year's conference theme was the confluence of Analytics, Big Data, Machine Learning, Artificial Intelligence, Internet of Things, and Cognitive Computing. The goal of the DSC is to provide a platform for showcasing the Indian perspective on data science, analytics and big data to a global audience.

----------

